# David Marks...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1st off.. 
you tube has a lot of vids by him...

this one has some interesting finishing....

.
Tommy Mac » Episode 601: Master Showcase with David Marks


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG. Incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

very cool!!! so many things to try, so little time....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Where dooo they come up with these ideas...WOW...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Where dooo they come up with these ideas...WOW...


their brains are wired a whole world different...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!!
Might try that on a few boxes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> WOW!!
> Might try that on a few boxes.


sent that to my finishing sub...
she's all wound up now...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

David Marks had his own series years ago on the DIY channel. He's good at what he does. Watched every episode.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

David has some good stuff. I have a couple of his video's and used to never miss his show when it was on.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Holy uckfay Batman...he's good. I mean he's *good*


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I do find Tommy Mac interviewing him a weird yin/yang thing. I'm not a fan of Tommy so much. He's kind of a spokesmodel wood worker. Some of the stuff they do on rough cut also seems kind of questionable to me and they gloss over a lot. Maybe it's good if the show pulls in new woodworkers but Tommy is surely no Norm or Roy. 

David Marks is the real thing though. Wish he was still doing Wood Works. I think it was WW that got me interested in using exotic woods. IMHO, he stands above Norm and Roy.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

BernieW said:


> David has some good stuff. I have a couple of his video's and used to never miss his show when it was on.


Me too (never missed a show).Did you ever see the one where he made an entrance door out of Jarrah wood.Absolutely beautiful & truly superb craftsmanship just like everything he did. James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommy mac had a series on tv some years ago where he built a "Bombay Cabinet".

I believe it sold for $200,000 +.......


----------

